# WoW laggt übelst



## lowbob (16. November 2011)

*WoW laggt übelst*

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem: Hab mir nen neuen Pc zusmmen gebaut WoW Installiert ohne Fehler.

Wenn ich das Spiel nun Starte hab ich meine 60fps diese habe ich auch so lange ich gerade aus fliege aber wehe ich mach ne kurve.

Da gehen mir die fps total in den keller bis 20 runter. Eben stand ich sogar in og 0fps wahnsinn...

Weiss wer ne lösung eventuell? ausser nicht mehr spielen und so ^^


----------



## Veriquitas (16. November 2011)

*AW: WoW laggt übelst*

Kannst du mal dein System posten ?
Vieleicht macht die Firewall zicken, ich würde auch eher im Blizzard Technikforum nachfragen.


----------



## lowbob (16. November 2011)

*AW: WoW laggt übelst*

AMD Phenom II x4 955, Asus HD 6950, 8gb Ram sollte eig reichen :/


----------



## Franz80 (16. November 2011)

*AW: WoW laggt übelst*

Ist vielleicht irgendwas bekannt, dass WoW die Graka nicht mag. Da hat man öfter mal Probs.


----------



## lowbob (16. November 2011)

hm also ich war vorhin mal in ner Raid Instanz mit 25 mann da gings auf ultra recht gut versteh das nicht

Hab aber gelesen das es wohl häufiger schwierigkeiten geben soll mit dem INet anbieter Kabel BW zum Blizzard Server


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. November 2011)

*AW: WoW laggt übelst*

strange, solch ein verhalten haben bei mir in der gilde nichtmal die leute mit schwächerer hardware oder ner leitung wo sie alle 5 minuten nen disco haben ...
was sacht denn der windows task manager, so bezüglich ram auslastung, kernauslastung bei deinem phenom, weil wenn es nur bei ner drehung passiert deutet schon irgendwie auf nen textureladeproblem oder sowas hin, zu viel belegter grafikspeicher oder ram (warum auch immer) und bei der drehung muss dann er divers neue texturen nachladen, hab aber son verhalten noch nie erlebt oder davon gehört ...
abgesehen davon verbraucht wow bei full hd nicht soo viel grafik speicher, glaube das waren knapp unter 700mb ...
hatte leicht ähnliche probleme wenn ich den gpu client von folding@home beim raiden laufen habe, aber nur bei meinem druiden, alle anderen chars haben keinerlei probleme auch mit folding@home gpu client am laufen keine probleme, beim dudu diverse slowdowns ...


----------



## lowbob (16. November 2011)

also die auslastung der kerne liegt bei 25% eben wieder eingelogt 1fps ich werd bekloppt

Wenn de WoW startest kannst ja normaler weise nen fenster anschauen wo die patches drin stehen sowie neuigkeiten etc. selbst da hab ich gelegentlich schwierigkeiten das er mir das anzeitg könnte northon der grund sein?

Achso hab die ram Auslastung vergessen 40%


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2011)

*AW: WoW laggt übelst*

Server? Wie voll ist es in OG bei dir? Auf Frostwolf kann man in OG mit einer 580 nichtmal annähernd dauerhaft 60 FPS haben.


----------



## Hideout (16. November 2011)

*AW: WoW laggt übelst*

Würde probehalber mal die Firewall und auch die Portfreigabe im Router vernünftig einrichten, da gibts ne Anleitung von Blizzard welche Ports wie freigeschaltet werden müssen. Und du kannst auch mal versuchen Norton zu deaktivieren und schauen ob es vielleicht daran lag. Wenn ein Problem mit deinem Internetanbieter und den Blizzard Servern gibt wirst aber dann wohl nicht viel ausrichten können.


----------



## lowbob (16. November 2011)

Also den starken Abfall wenn ich Ne kurve flieg hab ich auch im brachland und auch in anderen gegenden. Das hab ich versucht geht aber nicht. Hab dummerweise meine Daten von meinem d link verloren wie mach ich das denn am dümmsten mit dem einrichten?


----------



## Hideout (16. November 2011)

*AW: WoW laggt übelst*

Die Daten wieder finden ^^ stehen die nicht am Gerät dran?


----------



## lowbob (16. November 2011)

So wars nicht gemeint ich dachte da so ans pw das mich überhaupt in die konfig lässt.^^


----------



## Scroll (17. November 2011)

das mit den fps abfallen hat aber nichts mit der inet leitung zu tun, meistens ist das ein treiber problem, auch schon gehabt mit meiner 560ti, evlt mal nen alten treiber verwenden meistens hilft das, wenn nicht mal die repair oder im technik forum von wow nachfragen an was es liegen konnte. du hast nicht zufallen alte daten aus deiner anderen installation mit ruber gezogen?


----------



## Skeksis (17. November 2011)

*AW: WoW laggt übelst*

Läuft dein Blizzard Downloader vllt im Hintergrund? Wenn ja, ausmachen.

1: Mach alle Addons aus. Und schalt so lange neue ein bis es wieder ruckelt. Dann hättest du den Fehler. Kann ja sowas wie NPC Scan sein.
2: Mach mal ALLES aus was du nicht brauchst. Skype, ICQ, Antivirus, Firewall etc. 
3: Repair.exe drüber laufen lassen.
4: Hast du den Server gewechselt und dein UI kopiert? Das passiert bei uns recht häufig bei Bewerbern.


Wenns dann noch hackt machen wir uns mal weiter Gedanken. 

P.S.: DLink PW war bei meinem alten Dlink 12345. Geilo Doof, wah?! Ein Hoch auf die FritzBox.


----------



## Deadless (17. November 2011)

Das pw müsste man bei jedem Gerät auf 0 setzen können, mit einem reset knopf unten am Gerät oder so... sonst würden ja ganz viele, die Dinger weg schmeißen ^^


----------



## Gamefruit93 (17. November 2011)

*AW: WoW laggt übelst*

[Offtopic] Rift ist viel besser.  [/Offtopic]

Mal im Ernst,
Wie wäre es wenn du statt immer neu zu posten mal den "bearbeiten"-Button benutzt?

B2T:
Welche Auflösung verwendest du?
Welche Settings benutzt du?


----------



## lowbob (17. November 2011)

Hallo,  zuerst mal Entschuldigung das ich immer alles neu poste aber ich bin vor ein paar tagen an der leiste operiert worden und kann nicht jedes mal bei jeder Antwort zum pc laufen. Daher nutze ich überwiegend mein Handy da gab ich keinen "bearbeitungs Button" ich verspreche dir aber sobald ich wieder vernünftig und schmerzfrei laufen kann komm ich dir da entgegen...

Also mit dem Treiber wäre komisch da der Benchmark unigine heaven sauber durch läuft. 

Die Lags bzw. der fps Abfall is auch ganz ohne addons vorhanden.

1920x1080 es ist egal ob ich ultra oder auf Standart spiele.

Ich werd mal was im blizzard Forum rein setzten.


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2011)

Auf dem Handy kann man bearbeiten


----------



## Clonemaster (17. November 2011)

*AW: WoW laggt übelst*

Hast du WoW nur draufgezogen oder richtig installiert? Oder hast du es vll. sogar 2 mal drauf? 
Ist ziemlich wahrscheinlich nur ein Treiber/Softwareproblem.


----------



## lowbob (17. November 2011)

Ne ist richtig installiert hab aber den Fehler glaub gefunden und zwar hab ich heute unter Software asus gamer osd gelöscht. Jetzt gehts eig nur noch auf 40fps runter. Komisch is nur das man mit dem unigine heaven Benchmark 200punkte weniger macht. Aber ansonsten läufts endlich.


----------

